# Stored food in a PODS container during fumigation



## Incameet (10 mo ago)

I plan to rent a PODS container and park in my driveway. There will be 6 feet between the container and the garage door(home structure). I plan to leave my food in the container during fumigation. Can the gas get into the container and poison the food inside?


----------



## Half-fast eddie (Sep 19, 2020)

Isn’t the food in sealed containers?


----------



## Incameet (10 mo ago)

Not sure if a PODS container is sealed from outside air after closed. Yes, most of food will be in food containers.


----------



## SpentPenny (Dec 15, 2020)

Food in closed containers (not necessarily "sealed") should be fine. You said "most" would be in containers - what about the remainder? If you are nervous about it then take it to a neighbor or friend.


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

Didn't the company doing the "fumigation" give you info? I wouldn't assume that a PODS container is airtight. Certain food storage is okay and some is not. Is this for a termite gassing?

I went thru that years ago & it wasn't hard, but, I think my cat got too close to a neighbor's tenting & he became deathly ill. He survived with Vet care.


----------



## Incameet (10 mo ago)

Nik333 said:


> Didn't the company doing the "fumigation" give you info? I wouldn't assume that a PODS container is airtight. Certain food storage is okay and some is not. Is this for a termite gassing?
> 
> I went thru that years ago & it wasn't hard, but, I think my cat got too close to a neighbor's tenting & he became deathly ill. He survived with Vet care.


Yes this is for a termite gassing. I did talk to the company. They said it would fine to store food in a PODS container. I just want to get a second opinion from other people.


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

Incameet said:


> Yes this is for a termite gassing. I did talk to the company. They said it would fine to store food in a PODS container. I just want to get a second opinion from other people.


I think I put ours in the car. Cats, too. We stayed in a hotel.
I just read that PODS are weather resistant. It seems that to be air-proof would be a terrible risk for kids & pets. That's why it's illegal to leave refrigerators outside without a belt. They are air proof.


----------

